# Garage door paint sticking



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

The garage door has a rubbery sort of weather shield around it. The latex paint on the door has started to stick to it over the years, to the point where the garage door opener actually won't open it. If I take my finger and loosen the weather shield all the way around, the door will open.

I don't know if the weather shield has deteriorated or why it's sticking so badly now. (Hot, humid weather for awhile probably hasn't helped.) I tried spraying on some lube (Blaster's Garage Door Lubricant, ironically - yes I know it's not meant for that, lol). But it hasn't worked for more than a couple days.

Attached are pics. I'm thinking of something I could add, like a slippery material that the Super Slider furniture pads are made out of? It I could buy something like that in a strip, in brown, I could attach it to the door as a "runner" under the weather shield. Or perhaps replacing with a new weather shield?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I would try some soap and a fine scratch pad like scotchbrite to clean both surfaces first and allow them to dry before closing the door.

If the paint is still tacky after years, sounds more like a paint problem.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Normally, you don't paint the rubber of the weather shield. I'm sure that's part of the problem. Also, the original painter likely did not clean either surface properly before painting and that has left it "tacky" all these years. Applying some WD-40 or a heavier oil with a rag, something like 3-in-1 oil will at least help in the short run. 

I would just replace the weather shield........they're not expensive. Pop off, pop new ones on, done. Well, hopefully.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that looks like a REALLY nice door ! can i get a better pic of it ?


anyway. i painted my regular steel door. i also painted the seals.
mine shows how the paint has rubbed off a little, just like yours.
but my paint is not giving any problems.

increase the force on the door opener.
and perhaps scrape off the paint stuck to the weather seal where it touches the door.


----------

